# Slivovitz



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

Today I received as a gift form a client a bottle of R. Jelinek slivivitz. Actually, it was pear brandy, not plum, so I'm not sure its technically slivovitz. This wil lbe my first foray into pear brandy. Any suggestions? Best way to drink: neat, rocks, club soda, tonic, or cocktails?


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

the only way I have ever seen it drunk is straight and cold, in a small glass, usually with food. either shots spread out over an actual meal, or, just as good, with a snack of salami and preserved fish and cheese. enjoy


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

It is one of the myths that "Schnaps" should be served cold.

This rule applies not to all sorts of "Schnaps".

https://www.rjelinek.cz/produkty.php?produkt=122&name=Pear+Brandy

GT, I fully agree with your choice of food. It's also served after a rich meal.

Enjoy.


----------

